# never seen this building kernel

## albright

with kernel 4.14.9 I get this error after my usual procedure, which

is  

cp /proc/config.gz 

gunzip config.gz

cp config .config

make silentoldconfig

make -j12

the error is:

```
make -j12

  SYSTBL  arch/x86/include/generated/asm/syscalls_32.h

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/include/generated/asm/unistd_32_ia32.h

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/include/generated/asm/unistd_64_x32.h

  SYSTBL  arch/x86/include/generated/asm/syscalls_64.h

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/include/generated/uapi/asm/unistd_32.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/bin2c

  CHK     include/config/kernel.release

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/include/generated/uapi/asm/unistd_64.h

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/include/generated/uapi/asm/unistd_x32.h

  UPD     include/config/kernel.release

  CHK     include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h

  UPD     include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h

  DESCEND  objtool

  HOSTCC   /usr/src/linux-4.14.9-gentoo/tools/objtool/fixdep.o

gcc: fatal error: no input files

compilation terminated.

distcc[1030] ERROR: compile (null) on localhost failed

cat: /usr/src/linux-4.14.9-gentoo/tools/objtool/.fixdep.o.d: No such file or directory

make[4]: *** [/usr/src/linux-4.14.9-gentoo/tools/build/Makefile.build:97: /usr/src/linux-4.14.9-gentoo/tools/objtool/fixdep.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [Makefile:43: /usr/src/linux-4.14.9-gentoo/tools/objtool/fixdep-in.o] Error 2

make[2]: *** [/usr/src/linux-4.14.9-gentoo/tools/build/Makefile.include:4: fixdep] Error 2

make[1]: *** [Makefile:62: objtool] Error 2

make: *** [Makefile:1629: tools/objtool] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

```

I don't know but there is a file in linux/tools/build/fixdep.c that may be supposed to build fixdep.o ???   :Confused: 

quick edit: this is upgrading from 4.14.8-r1

----------

## Jaglover

Probably distcc related, try without.

----------

## Tony0945

 *albright wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cp /proc/config.gz 
> 
> gunzip config.gz
> ...

 

You can simply that to 

```
zcat /proc/config.gz >.config

make silentoldconfig

make -j12
```

However I prefer:

```
#!

cd /usr/src/linux

zcat /proc/config.gz >.config

make oldconfig       

make menuconfig

make -j4 && make -j4 modules_install && make -j4 install && echo "Don't forget to update boot loader menu"

emerge @module-rebuild
```

 run as an executable script.  If you don't see the message you know it failed.

make oldconfig vs make silentoldconfig gives you a chance to choose to change rather than just taking the defaults. For instance, the default for new drivers is usually "yes" or "M". But I don;t want them in my kernel if I don't have the hardware.  

If you don have any other changes, it's easy enough to just quit the menuconfig. I've thought of making it an option but my scripting skills are poor.

----------

## albright

thanks jaglover; forgot to re-emerge distcc after upgrading gcc   :Embarassed: 

also thanks Tony0945 - those are good tips

----------

## albright

spoke too soon; even with distcc bin files pointing to the new gcc,

I still get the error 

say ... do I need the objc* use flags turned on in gcc ? (never did before but ...)

edit: to make clear, the kernel builds fine (if slowly) with distcc disabled

----------

## albright

there's now a bug about this:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/642378

and a simple fix is in the works (the patch for distcc-3.1 just

needs to be applied to later versions)

----------

## Flav

Solved with distcc 3.3

----------

